# Anyone else heard what they are doing in Michigan ??



## Inthegarge (Apr 16, 2012)

Got an email from a friend that outfits hog hunts in Michigan and they have passed some kind of law making wild hogs illegal.....That wouldn't be so bad but they are also declaring that these Hog Farmers are felons for raising hogs outdoors....Sounds like the Commerical growers don't want the competion.... Watched a video of one Hog farmer that killed all his hogs because they were gong to arrest him and send him to prision if he didn't...........What are these politicians and DNR smoking ?????


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't say I really blame the DNR and the Michigan gov. Sending the people to prison is a bit too much imo but as invasive as wild hogs are I could see them being concerned that they would get out of the pens and go wild and then Michigan would have a problem like most of the southern United States. But on the other hand domestic hogs will go wild and breed like crazy as well so idk


----------



## whchunter (Apr 17, 2012)

*yep*

http://americanvisionnews.com/2943/hog-wild-govt-armed-raids-target-open-range-pig-farmers-in-mi


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 17, 2012)

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> Can't say I really blame the DNR and the Michigan gov. Sending the people to prison is a bit too much imo but as invasive as wild hogs are I could see them being concerned that they would get out of the pens and go wild and then Michigan would have a problem like most of the southern United States. But on the other hand domestic hogs will go wild and breed like crazy as well so idk



I can not disagree with you more!!! this is this familys lively hood and if anyone will go to the measure of keeping their lovestock in a pen it would be the man who stands to lose if they get out!!! I dont see how the government can tell any person what kind of livestock they can raise in a pen on their own property!! I agree they should be able to regulate maybe the fence or the style of fence but not the breed of hog they want to raise outside in their own yard!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 17, 2012)

Thomas, do you own any land?

Do you know what sort of farm business was being run by this family?

Do you know that nearly all hog farmers in the state are not affected at all by this law.

Do you know why?  

Do you think your neighbors should be able to keep all the lions and tigers they want if they start off with good pen.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 17, 2012)

do you know anyone who makes a living selling lions or tigers in a meat market? and yes there is a farm up the road that has lions and tigers in a "good pen"!! its funny how people will defend a government until it affects them directly! I see you are a firm believer in the 2nd amendment what if they where screwing with it? even if you dont earn your living with a fire arm I bet youd raise a fuss!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 17, 2012)

Thomas, this is about feral hogs, not a pig farm.

Feral hogs are a huge potential problem for every land owner.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 18, 2012)

Feral hogs by definition do not live in fenced in pens.

As I recall one article says they have 340 feral swine in Michigan... sure doesn't seem like an issue to me. Plus as I recall the new law says hogs outside of a pen can be shot on sight. Doesn't that take care of the issue pretty well?

As I understand it the big ole pig farms wont have an issue but the small farmer tryin to raise a few pigs and some cattle sure will.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 18, 2012)

They do when trapped and moved there.


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 18, 2012)

i've followed this one very closely.  The MI DNR has banned European boars, European boar crosses, razorbacks and Old World domestic hog breeds.  There are a lot of Old World domestic hog breeds.  

The MI DNR are doing this on their own.  Not surprisingly, the big time MI hog farms favor the DNRs actions.  Where is the MI governor and legislature?  In the pockets of the big time hog raisers, of course.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 18, 2012)

I would say it is more likely that they are in the pockets of the majority of the landowners in MI.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 18, 2012)

Just seems to make something illegal overnight is a pretty drastic step...... It isn't like they were just now raising these hogs and the Gov't just found out....Sounds a little fishy to me.....I also can't see where these hogs have any diseases that all hogs could have....


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 18, 2012)

Inthegarge said:


> Got an email from a friend that outfits hog hunts in Michigan and they have passed some kind of law making wild hogs illegal.....That wouldn't be so bad but they are also declaring that these Hog Farmers are felons for raising hogs outdoors....Sounds like the Commerical growers don't want the competion.... Watched a video of one Hog farmer that killed all his hogs because they were gong to arrest him and send him to prision if he didn't...........What are these politicians and DNR smoking ?????


it would have been funny if he would have opened the gate and let them out instead of killing them.  how are they gone determine what breed your hog is ?  Does the dnr expect you to get a dna test for every hog you buy or is that a service the state is going to provide to ensure you do not have an illegal breed?


----------



## nimblewill (Apr 18, 2012)

Georgia needs to fix their rules and criminalize the transport of feral hogs. NC did last year-- a felony and $5,000 fine. Vigilante justice is fine, too.

Raising or hauling around these destructive non-native invasive species that have no predators in the wild is a serious threat to all kinds of game--and hog farmers. Just look at the brucellosis fear that has hit NC recently--with feral hogs infected running about.

And where the hogs come in, the turkey and ground birds die off. 

If you see feral hogs, shoot them, as Missouri's web site says. Fix Georgia's laws to give DNR police powers over wild hog haulers/growers, not the unarmed Dept of Ag.

a recent case--so look for property loss and livestock threats in west central Georgia. What a pig this ranger stopped:

"On March 31st, Sgt. Patrick Dupree conducted a traffic stop on US Hwy 129 after he observed a truck towing a trailer containing twelve feral hogs. The driver stated that he had purchased the hogs from a local hog hunter and was transporting them to his home in west-central Georgia. The driver did not possess any valid paperwork to legally transport the hogs. He was instructed not to release or remove the hogs from his trailer until contacted by the Georgia Department of Agriculture. Sgt. Dupree recorded all pertinent information and photographs for the Department of Agriculture agent and released the driver."

---Ga DNR enforcement reports


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 19, 2012)

And there is the problem.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 19, 2012)

If you read the articles it's apparent that they have a list of vague chacteristics that certain hogs have....but the list contains erect ears/floppy ears, curly tail/straight, etc ....so it could be used for anything.... I think it's just like years ago when sheep growers were harassed by cattle growers because they felt only cattle were important....

The big thing to me is, that in most cases, people with the animals already are Grandfathered in and only new farms are restricted...It's like passing a tax that starts years before it was inacted.....Then you go strong arm people to pay "what they owe" even tho it was never a tax before....

TOO much Gov't telling everyone what they can and can't do IMHO


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 19, 2012)

The characteristics are not vague.  They are trying to eliminate feral hogs.  This is an admirable attempt and I would encourage it throughout the entire country.  You should feel free to help all you can.


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 19, 2012)

It seems to me that people that love wild hogs have tunnel vision, and either don't believe , or choose to ignore the damage they do to turkeys, quail, and other wildlife, not to mention the disease factor.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 19, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> It seems to me that people that love wild hogs have tunnel vision, and either don't believe , or choose to ignore the damage they do to turkeys, quail, and other wildlife, not to mention the disease factor.



if hogs were as destructive as some want you to believe there would not be  any other critters in the woods.  they have been apart of this country since the 1500"s and there are still plenty of turkeys and deer , it just hit me that means some low-life is illegaly transporting deer and turkeys to our great outdoors here in ga.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 19, 2012)

I would bet that the majority of the feral hog supporters on this thread do not own land where they are trying to grow a crop.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 19, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> I would bet that the majority of the feral hog supporters on this thread do not own land where they are trying to grow a crop.



if your having that big of a problem , i would recomend you get a new hunter with some good dogs willing to put in the time required to limit the amount of damage to your crops. there are guys on here who work hard at it and are extremely effective.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (Apr 19, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> I would bet that the majority of the feral hog supporters on this thread do not own land where they are trying to grow a crop.



^^^^^^^^This. Up in north GA they don't have to worry about that problem because nobody farms in the mtns. We sure do down here in south GA. Those varmints will wreck a 100-acre field of corn in about 2 weeks costing millions of dollars every year in damages. The only good feral hog is a dead one!


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (Apr 19, 2012)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> if your having that big of a problem , i would recomend you get a new hunter with some good dogs willing to put in the time required to limit the amount of damage to your crops. there are guys on here who work hard at it and are extremely effective.



All right. Bring your dogs down here and see the problems. You will FAIL!!!!!!!! You will catch a few. I'm not doubting you or yours dogs but there are so many the likes of which you have never seen in north GA. You will not even make a dent in the population and I guarantee that. I will bet everything I own. Many people with dogs have tried and are still trying. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## benosmose (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess someone better tell all those deer and turkeys at my club on the river they are doomed


----------



## benosmose (Apr 19, 2012)

We have and farm land as do most of my friends Trapping the hogs and hunting with dogs works fine here and I must be planting the wrong crop 100 acres of corn will not cost or make me millions or I would be in the islands on a nice boat right now.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 20, 2012)

its too late!


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 20, 2012)

*Anyone else heard*



NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> if hogs were as destructive as some want you to believe there would not be  any other critters in the woods.  they have been apart of this country since the 1500"s and there are still plenty of turkeys and deer , it just hit me that means some low-life is illegaly transporting deer and turkeys to our great outdoors here in ga.



The deer and turkeys were here first.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 20, 2012)

And are not nearly so prolific or destructive.

Does that smiley mean that you are attempting to clean your ears out?


----------



## Russdaddy (Apr 20, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> I would bet that the majority of the feral hog supporters on this thread do not own land where they are trying to grow a crop.



I see your point, but with the price being charged to hunt these "nuissance" species seems the farmers are making the $ back to cover alot of these damages


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 20, 2012)

In some midwestern states(like Nebraska), they do not allow hog hunting....for any reason....period.


And surprisingly,they do not have feral hog problems.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Heck i'll support them 100% even though I live nowhere close to their state. They are looking to stop the problem in the early stages and I don't blame them. Like has already been said IDK what the hog problem is looking like in North GA but where I hunt you can't seem to get away from them and they only get worse the further south you go. I can only imagine the problems they cause for people who try and make their living off the land farming. For every one you kill it seems like 5 more show up. They are to the stage now that we will NEVER get rid of them. I love hog hunting dang near as much as deer hunting, but they defiantly are full of negatives and about the only two positives I can think of are year round hunting and they taste dang good!


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 21, 2012)

i don't have a problem with the MI DNR going after the hog hunting "ranches" and those who supply those "ranches" with wild boars.  i do have a problem if the MI DNR is going after small hog farmers who do not sell to the hunting "ranches".

One so called "farmer" did more damage to 160 acres of my property in three years by discing it up and down slope than all the hogs in OK could have done in 50 years. 

I came home from Saudi Arabia, saw the damage and threw the guy off that place.  i recut the erosion terraces, filled in the gullies, and planted big bluestem grass.  The deer, quail and turkeys are thriving; seldom see hogs there.  The farmers wheat had attracted hogs.


----------



## Tadpole23 (May 10, 2012)

What's bad is all the farmers complaining about hogs is the ones that won't let you hunt!  Im in middle ga and I can't find a farmer that has hogs that will let me hunt!


----------



## rejfoxtrot (May 10, 2012)

What Michigan in the news again? Well from labor unions, to foodstamps, to fiscal collapse of the state. I thinking they are "hoging" the headlines.


----------

